# 2000 maxima a/c clutch/clutch disc



## jimpalillo (Jan 2, 2016)

The springs on my ac clutch disc are weak causing the disc to grind on the clutch. Can't seem to find anyone via Google that sells these parts. Does anyone know of a source?

Jim


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The only one that sells the A/C clutch assy. is Nissan, for around $400 online, and then you still have to install it; this requires you have the tools to do it or taking it to a shop that does for an additional cost. The most practical thing to do is replace the entire compressor w/ clutch with a reman. unit. Rockauto.com has it for around $190.


----------



## jimpalillo (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm soaking the clutch disc in pv blaster to see if rust is causing the springs not to work. I'm in the Northeast with lots of salt. If that doesn't work then I'll try to match the compressor up at a salvage yard and take off the disc. Lastly I'll replace the compressor. I appreciate your response. FYI, for those that need to replace the clutch bearing, my clutch came off really easy. Just needed the triangle clutch disc holder, loaned from Auto zone) and a couple of sockets. Once I removed the one bolt on the clutch disc and the belt, the clutch came right off, Didn't need a puller.

Jim


----------



## derekbrian (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi jimpalillo,

Have you tried from Nissan Dealers. Second option available to you is to visit top rated Nissan mechanics. If you want to know more you can visit here.


----------

